# Murphy Pictures



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I can see why you'd be so smitten with your boy! What a face!! Glad you have him to fill your life and heart with happiness. I wish you years and years of wonderful times spent together.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I think a member here has a puppy from the same litter, Jasper is the dog's name, and the user is Rockporters.. Janeva Let The Games Begin is his registered name.. and the parents are
Bar-None Dawin Ahead Of The Game

and

Janeva Syrena Highspirits


and he is such a gorgeous boy btw!! so handsome!

I am jealous, it must be coming from his grand sires, Avatar concord and alias just give me that wink!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Handsome boy!!! Pretty obvious why you would love him so.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

He is gorgeous, I love his bandana........and I am Canadian


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! He is a full littermate to Jasper, but I am not showing Murphy, he is my constant companion. He prefers running outside having fun, chasing the sprinkler (he is obsessed with the sprinkler!) and we are sooo close to a jump in the pool!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Aww, there's little green ribbon boy . Murphy has grown into such a handsome young man! I haven't seen him since he was 7 or 8 weeks old. Corey, Thea, and Jas remind me a lot of their dad from the photos I've seen, but Murphy really reminds me of Sail in these photos. Such a sweetheart! Can't wait to meet him!

Jak--Jasper has been in rare form the last few days, I'll package him right up for you . LOL He's such a teen right now. Too smart and ornery for his own good!


----------



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

I agree, he looks more like Sail right up to the black spot on his tongue! I was worried when I first saw the black spot on his tongue, but Eve told me Sail has a black spot on her tongue too! I guess that is the Chow in him. He has such a soft look on his face, but don't let that fool you, he is a rowdy teen right now! And a HORRIBLE counter surfer! Ugh, I have tried everything, he isn't afraid of anything, but today my mom accidentally stepped on his foot and he came running over to me to fix him and make him better! What a big beautiful baby! A few kisses and he was back to his old self! So, a very similar personality to Sail.

Feel free to send me a message when you want to meet up. Maybe we could meet up at the lake in Wakefield? Are you showing Jasper in Wrentham next weekend? I know Eve is showing Thea and Lute is being shown as well.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> Aww, there's little green ribbon boy . Murphy has grown into such a handsome young man! I haven't seen him since he was 7 or 8 weeks old. Corey, Thea, and Jas remind me a lot of their dad from the photos I've seen, but Murphy really reminds me of Sail in these photos. Such a sweetheart! Can't wait to meet him!
> 
> Jak--Jasper has been in rare form the last few days, I'll package him right up for you . LOL He's such a teen right now. Too smart and ornery for his own good!


Hehe, yes please!!!
They are both such gorgeous dogs!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

What great pix!

My toy poodle is black and I can't seem to get good enough pix to post. He looks like a black blob without any detail. I must be doing something wrong with my camera.


----------



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

HiSocietyPoodle said:


> What great pix!
> 
> My toy poodle is black and I can't seem to get good enough pix to post. He looks like a black blob without any detail. I must be doing something wrong with my camera.


HiSociety, Are you using your flash? I always use the flash when taking pictures of Murphy. Otherwise he looks like a black blob too! 

Good luck!


----------

